# Emu Oil for K2?



## ascension (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi all, I'm a bit of a noob.









Find Your Favorite Product | Smidge®


Here are the new names of your favorite former Organic 3 supplements. Our formulas remain the same with Smidge®, with high-quality, clean ingredients.




www.corganic.com





These Emu Oil capsules are said to be high in K2 (mk-4), has anyone tried these? Or should I go for normal K2 capsules?

The emu oil capsules appear to be grass fed/ organic.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

Just buy the normal capsules jfl


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 9, 2019)

Emu oil 
Nah boyo get snake oil instead it mogs emu oil


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## axedee (Mar 9, 2019)

Unless your diet is 100% clean free of additives n shit there is no point. And since those are coming in capsules then they contain additives so JFL get normal ones


----------



## Cali Yuga (Mar 9, 2019)

Just eat hard imported cheese like jarlsberg (if you can digest dairy). Better source of mk2 anyway and less expensive.


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 13, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Coping (Mar 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


Tony’s me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me





Insomniac said:


> Oils me


Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2019)

*　*


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 25, 2019)

hey bro did u order them yet


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 25, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## kobecel (Mar 25, 2019)

Oils me


Ritalincel said:


> hey bro did u order them yet


No man


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 25, 2019)

@Ritalincel angry? 
Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 25, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Ritalincel angry?
> Oils me


Oils me


----------



## JovanD (Mar 25, 2019)

Try snake oil while u at it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 25, 2019)

kobecel said:


> No man


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

>bumping a useless old thread


----------



## ascension (Mar 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> hey bro did u order them yet



i haven't, yet

(oils me)


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 26, 2019)

ascension said:


> oils me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 26, 2019)

oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2019)

ascension said:


> i haven't, yet
> 
> (oils me)



Oils me


Extra Chromosome said:


> >bumping a useless old thread





Spoiler: >useless old thread


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Oils me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >useless old thread
> ...


Bro, my doc doesn't want to give me dexedrine. Ritalin isn't doing it no more.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Bro, my doc doesn't want to give me dexedrine. Ritalin isn't doing it no more.


That doesn't make much sense. Why would they prescribe methylphenidate but not d-amphetamine? Idk what to tell u bro...


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> That doesn't make much sense. Why would they prescribe methylphenidate but not d-amphetamine? Idk what to tell u bro...


amphetamines me


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> That doesn't make much sense. Why would they prescribe methylphenidate but not d-amphetamine? Idk what to tell u bro...


Apparently it is weaker and won't induce psychosis


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 15, 2019)

did you buy it yet bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 15, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> did you buy it yet bro


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 15, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 15, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Oils me





Insomniac said:


> Oils me


stop


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> stop


stops me


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> stop


t. soy cuck


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> stops me





Ritalincel said:


> t. soy cuck
> View attachment 41177


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler



Oils me


----------



## manlet cUnt (Apr 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> hey bro did u order them yet



sticky this thread


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 15, 2019)

emus me


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2019)

what happened with the oil Bro


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 18, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 18, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 18, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 18, 2019)

= buddy b0yo


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 18, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 42364
> = buddy b0yo






= Bro


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> = Bro


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2019)

oils me slightly


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 19, 2019)

oils me gently


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 19, 2019)

ascension said:


> Hi all, I'm a bit of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take 1045mcg of mk2 from pure


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 29, 2019)

please buy it


----------



## Insomniac (May 8, 2019)

Any update on the oil bro?

Oils me


----------



## KrissKross (May 8, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Any updat*E* on the oil b*R*o?
> 
> Oils me


Updates me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Just buy the normal capsules jfl


free him


----------



## KrissKross (May 8, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> free him


Yassss! Free Lord Nibwa. I want my NibbaBunny back


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 8, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Yassss! Free Lord Nibwa. I want my NibbaBunny back


----------



## KrissKross (May 8, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 50989


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 8, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> View attachment 51004


the bugpill bugged me


----------



## KrissKross (May 8, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> the bugpill bugged me


The Elma Fudd Pill fudded me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

Oils me


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> free him









s


----------



## mido the slayer (May 9, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

Tony saidi want to say oils me


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me







* Tony*
Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Insomniac (May 22, 2019)

oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 24, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 31, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 6, 2019)

Ŏ͛ͣͪ̉ͮ̂͆ͫͪ͘͏͕̫̼͇͇͓̹͓͍̞̼̫̜̝̮͘͢͜ȉ̶͉͇̪̞̳̥̰͚̎ͮ̂ͤ̆͂̄ͦ̉ͫ͗̀̚l̵̢̡̛͔͚͚̬̦̼̙͈̞͚̟͕͈̦̳ͧ̃͐̐̎ͣͣ̓̈͠ͅs̴̛̹̝͈͉̭͂̊͋̇̓͋ͪ́̏̊͌ͣ̽̔̋͢͠ ̴̵̼̟̩̳̤̫̑ͩͯͯ̅̒̓ͩ̃̾̉̒m̮̯̪͓̓͗̈ͪ̑̐̾̕͠ȩ̷̛̤̰̤̟̤̣̠̫̱͔̤͕͕̖̍͛̄͗̃̇͌


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 6, 2019)

Did the oil worked bro?


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 7, 2019)

Emu oil????? Like wtf hahahaha??? Where they getting that shit from???? Wtf???? Emus produce oil???


----------



## Jaded (Jun 7, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 7, 2019)

Crikey mate, emu oil ya say? That stuff could kill a roo at 50 yards mate! Blokes sure are strange these days drinking oil emu fuarkkkk mate.
@Insomniac


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

jm10 said:


> Emu oil????? Like wtf hahahaha??? Where they getting that shit from???? Wtf???? Emus produce oil???


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



A fascinating watch. Thank you my cobba.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 7, 2019)

@Ritalincel calm yourself cunt


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 11, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> hey bro did u order them yet


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2019)

oils me to andromeda


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 11, 2019)

eat normal capsules of k2 in mg
eat it with pigs lard


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 12, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > hey bro did u order them yet


----------



## pisslord (Sep 12, 2019)

lubricates me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 22, 2019)

Please tell me you bought it bro... I really wanna hear more about it


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Oct 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



produces me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 7, 2019)

oils me


----------



## Anon (Oct 7, 2019)

*　*


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Anon (Oct 7, 2019)

Spoiler






Spoiler



oils me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 7, 2019)

Cali Yuga said:


> Just eat hard imported cheese like jarlsberg (if you can digest dairy). Better source of mk2 anyway and less expensive.


any imported cheese ? and what about D3 ?


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 7, 2019)

lol


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 7, 2019)

streege said:


> any imported cheese ? and what about D3 ?


Imported from Europe is usually raw and also from higher quality cows on better pasture do it has more vitamin density. For d3 just go out in the sun. Get sun on your balls too if you can for hormone gains.


----------



## Anon (Oct 21, 2019)

OILS ME XD


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 23, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 21, 2020)

Oils me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jan 27, 2020)

me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 28, 2020)

Insomniac said:


> Oils me


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 28, 2020)

Oils me 😳 😳


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 28, 2020)

@mods sticky this thread with oil


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 28, 2020)

Ah


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 28, 2020)

how to use it ?


----------

